# Question about Qld reptile license



## Kouran (Mar 25, 2009)

Hi, im fairly new here, was just wondering how many snakes a standard reptiles license in Queensland allows you to keep, the wording is sort of vague "allows keeping of maximum of two restricted reptiles or amphibians other than dangerous reptiles" so, does this allow the keeping of two non-venemous pythons, or are non-venomous pythons not a restricted reptile?

Thanks in advance


----------



## CountryTriton (Mar 25, 2009)

GTP's are a restricted python


----------



## Dave (Mar 25, 2009)

So are woma, so 2woma or 2 gtp or 1 woma 1 gtp then you need to pay bit more to keep more of those.


----------



## DanTheMan (Mar 25, 2009)

You can keep unlimited amount of any species other than restricted ones


----------



## Kouran (Mar 25, 2009)

and carpet pythons and such arnt?


----------



## pete12 (Mar 25, 2009)

Lol venemous pythons!! it means you can keep a maximum of two restricted reptiles and however many you want of other species


----------



## Kouran (Mar 25, 2009)

thanks alot guys =)


----------



## DanTheMan (Mar 25, 2009)

Kouran said:


> and carpet pythons and such arnt?



No, they're fine, you can have a few hundred if you want.


----------



## seanjbkorbett (Mar 25, 2009)

im from qld..how do u apply for a venomous snake lisence!what do u need to do and have?


----------



## Kouran (Mar 25, 2009)

DanTheMan said:


> No, they're fine, you can have a few hundred if you want.



sweet =)

I only plan on getting one, but who knows in a few years.


----------



## CountryTriton (Mar 25, 2009)

Sorry hit post with my thumb. We seem to be able to keep a lot of species on our license in QLD. I am trying to find a clear list also of what we can keep, what is restricted etc...
GTP's are the only restricted python I know of atm.


----------



## SCam (Mar 25, 2009)

but i reckon they will make changes bout the womas dont ya reckon? there are so many around!!


----------



## SnapKitten (Mar 25, 2009)

Go to www.epa.qld.gov.au and follow links. You can find a very long list of what reptile/birds are classed as controled(birds), commercial, recreational or restricted. 

Basically : 

*Commerial* reptiles are those of family _Agamidae_ (beardies, netted), _Scincidae _(pink touge, blue tounge, cunningham skink), _Chelidae_ (turtles), _Gekkondae_ (thick tailed, rough knob tailed gecko), _Boidae _(Childern's, spotted, stimsons pythons). 

*Recreational* reptiles are those that are all least concern reptiles other than restricted reptiles.

*Restricted* reptiles are those of family _Elapidae_ (black, brown, taipan, tiger, death adder, copperhead, collets), _Hydrophiidae_ (all _sp._), _Laticaudidae_ (all _sp._) and all threatened or rare or near threatened reptiles other than the following:
• [FONT=Arial,Arial][FONT=Arial,Arial]reptiles of the family _Cheloniidae_[/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=Arial,Arial][FONT=Arial,Arial]• [FONT=Arial,Arial][FONT=Arial,Arial]reptiles of the family _Dermochelydiae _
• [FONT=Arial,Arial][FONT=Arial,Arial]freshwater crocodile [/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=Arial,Arial][FONT=Arial,Arial]• [FONT=Arial,Arial][FONT=Arial,Arial]saltwater or estuarine crocodile[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=Arial,Arial][FONT=Arial,Arial][/FONT][/FONT] 
[FONT=Arial,Arial][FONT=Arial,Arial]You are allowed only *two restricted* reptiles but unlimited, commercial and recreational reptiles.
[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## Kouran (Mar 25, 2009)

thanks for the help guys, I am however quite shocked by the ease that a license is granted, I just applied online and 2 minutes later I have printed out my license as a reptile keeper, seems like it should be more regulated.


----------



## Mangles (Mar 26, 2009)

CountryTriton said:


> Sorry hit post with my thumb. We seem to be able to keep a lot of species on our license in QLD. I am trying to find a clear list also of what we can keep, what is restricted etc...
> GTP's are the only restricted python I know of atm.



Womas are also restricted.


----------



## redbellybite (Mar 26, 2009)

Womas are restricted as green tree pythons ..you are allowed the maximum of two of these species or either one of each ..if you intend to breed womas or gtps then you need to apply for your restricted permit or if wanting more then two ..and then you will jump through some hoops as the EPA are really buckling down now and getting a permit is going to be alot harder ,which to me is a good thing..


----------



## Sturdy (Mar 26, 2009)

seanjbkorbett said:


> im from qld..how do u apply for a venomous snake lisence!what do u need to do and have?



Hi sean
To apply for your Restricted Licence for elapids you will need to write a letter to epa with all your details and request them to amend the licence to your rec one.

what you need is
$175
and 2 written refrences from two unrelated sourses ( eg. two different keepers) 
the refrences should cover confirmed visual assisment of 

handling venomous reptiles in a safe and controlled manner ( both safe for keeper and snake)
First aid for venomous snake bites.
Husbandry requirments and knowledge

Also you may be the unlucky one that might get inspected prior to assisment of your licence.
I personlly was not inspected however I've heard a few tales that during the inspection process the ranger's sat down an gave the applicant a interview to determin if they were fitted to keeping elapids, they will also check that you have a "locked" sealed room for your elapids and that all your enclosures have locks on them.

Hope this helps

cheers
Sturdy


----------



## Ozzie Python (Mar 26, 2009)

Sturdy, you are spot on with all that but i will add something just for peoples interest.

I applied for my vens licence a few weeks back and had the epa come over for the inspection. On top of a full audit of your books they will look very closely at how you keep your herps, their condition and ask you a million questions. Some things to consider before they come are:
-how you do things, 
-how it will change with elapids, 
-what you have as far as handling utensils, 
-is the room secure including door locks, window locks, security screens so people cant come through the window and get bitten by an elapid, 
- how much room you have to work with in the room where elapids are kept,
- where the keys to the room and enclosures are kept
- who else in the house has access to the room.
and anything else you can possibly think of they will ask also.

They did mention there are going to be more random audits and they are really coming down on keepers now, probably something to do with the recent findings of exotics and wild caught herps.

Bonus side is if you are in the gold coast if you get the two rangers that came to my house, they are stunning which makes the visit a little more enjoyable, first time ever my wife has shown a bit of jealousy with me talking to two women.


----------



## Vixen (Mar 26, 2009)

Ozzie Python said:


> so people cant come through the window and get bitten by an elapid


 
Bloody hell, if someone breaks into your house they deserve to get bitten. :lol:


----------



## Ozzie Python (Mar 26, 2009)

as much as i don't wish harm to anyone and the last thing the hobby needs is some goose dead in your herp room when you come home from work, but in all fairness they would deserve it. 

Maybe that was just a consideration because i live in logan:shock:


----------



## Sturdy (Mar 26, 2009)

hay ozzie

Thanks for shedding some light on the elapid inspection process, i was also clouded at what it would be like.


----------



## Boondocker (May 29, 2009)

redbellybite said:


> Womas are restricted as green tree pythons ..you are allowed the maximum of two of these species or either one of each ..if you intend to breed womas or gtps then you need to apply for your restricted permit or if wanting more then two ..and then you will jump through some hoops as the EPA are really buckling down now and getting a permit is going to be alot harder ,which to me is a good thing..


 
Hey redbelly what kind of requirements does restricted license ask for to get to breed womas in Qld? How hard is it to get?


----------



## anntay (May 29, 2009)

i did the same with my license. thought it would be like getting your blue card or gold card in depth police checks. 
but no even a dick would be able to get one here in qld


----------



## notechistiger (May 29, 2009)

You can keep unlimited numbers of everything other then restricted animals and elaipids (so you can keep brown tree snakes, etc). Not sure on the monitor side of things. The only restricted animals are womas and green tree pythons, and you can only keep a maximum of two restricted animals (not two womas and two gtps).


----------



## Australis (May 29, 2009)

notechistiger said:


> The only restricted animals are womas and green tree pythons.



What about the other "Endangered or Rare species" within QLD?


----------



## notechistiger (May 29, 2009)

Not aware of anything else. I called the EPA to find out exactly what snakes (only snakes) I could own, and that's what they told me.


----------



## Boondocker (May 29, 2009)

notechistiger said:


> You can keep unlimited numbers of everything other then restricted animals and elaipids (so you can keep brown tree snakes, etc). Not sure on the monitor side of things. The only restricted animals are womas and green tree pythons, and you can only keep a maximum of two restricted animals (not two womas and two gtps).


 
Can someone please comment on what is involved getting licensed for breeding womas in Qld.


----------



## Mudimans (May 29, 2009)

Ring the EPA and upgrade your licence, You just have to give them more $$$ and that allows you to keep as many restricted animals as you like


----------



## Ozzie Python (May 29, 2009)

it is not as simple as just ringing up and paying more, you will be asked to provide references. If you have a long history of keeping snakes and have had womas for a reasonable amount of time you may get off needing the references, the epa are making it harder to upgrade licences.


----------



## Mudimans (May 29, 2009)

Its good that they are making the licences harder to upgrade, but it seems strange that they allow you to keep 2 but then say if you want more you have to provide references. If they were serious about the animals welfare you would have to prove yourself capable to look after them before you were allowed any, just like keeping Vens. Just seems a little backward in their approach


----------



## slacker (May 29, 2009)

Mudimans said:


> Its good that they are making the licences harder to upgrade, but it seems strange that they allow you to keep 2 but then say if you want more you have to provide references. If they were serious about the animals welfare you would have to prove yourself capable to look after them before you were allowed any, just like keeping Vens. Just seems a little backward in their approach



Indeed. It makes zero sense.

Further, some people from the EPA will try and tell you that womas are difficult to care for. Anyone who's kept them knows that's not true.

If womas are so difficult, perhaps Antaresia should be restricted too... they can be nightmares to get feeding.


----------



## Ozzie Python (May 29, 2009)

agree with both of you, i can understand gtp being restricted, but womas? i know it is to do with the fact the wild populations in qld isn't huge. how many are actually keeping qld womas?


----------



## DanNG (Oct 4, 2011)

Are woma's and gtp's still restricted? I can not find anywhere on the website or PDF's that list them as a restricted species. It only lists GTP's that are international and not of native australian origin. (and of course elapids etc...) all other reptiles are recreational....


----------



## mayhemmatt (Oct 4, 2011)

basically the Parks bloke told me was that if it made a catagory then you couldnt have it... if it had nothing next to its name on the species status list it was fine to keep... now where i was spose to find that staus list buggers me i looked for weeks...


Australis said:


> What about the other "Endangered or Rare species" within QLD?


----------



## snakeluvver (Oct 4, 2011)

DanNG said:


> Are woma's and gtp's still restricted? I can not find anywhere on the website or PDF's that list them as a restricted species. It only lists GTP's that are international and not of native australian origin. (and of course elapids etc...) all other reptiles are recreational....


As far as I know they still are


----------



## Shadow86 (Oct 4, 2011)

a restricted animal in qld is based on the wild population.from what i been told.and the only two species of python i know of is GTP and woma


----------



## graphitebeans (Oct 4, 2011)

Check out the two tables hyperlinked at the top. They give you the status
http://www.derm.qld.gov.au/wildlife...nts_and_animals/changes-additions-2010.htmlof different species and species whose statuses are still up for review.


----------



## Trouble (Oct 4, 2011)

graphitebeans said:


> Check out the two tables hyperlinked at the top. They give you the status
> http://www.derm.qld.gov.au/wildlife-...ns-2010.htmlof different species and species whose statuses are still up for review..



*The page you requested could not be found.*

http://www.derm.qld.gov.au/wildlife-ecosystems/wildlife/threatened_plants_and_animals/changes-additions-2010.html that one should work now


----------



## DanNG (Oct 5, 2011)

Thanks for the link to the table, looks like the Woma has changed from 'rare' to 'near threatened'


----------



## mje772003 (Oct 5, 2011)

Here is the link where you can apply for your rec. License https://www.epa.qld.gov.au/rwl/faces/jsp/login.jsp


----------



## aanje (Dec 2, 2011)

Hey guys does anyone know what kind f license you need to own a croc any type of croc that is just wondering thanks.


----------



## Mister_Snakes (Dec 2, 2011)

You'll need a Demonstators permit for a croc. Only up to 1.6m I think.


----------



## Waterrat (Dec 2, 2011)

...


----------



## damo77 (Dec 5, 2011)

i FOUND THIS USEFUL
http://www.derm.qld.gov.au/register/p01389aa.pdf


----------

